# Restroom sign



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## olusteebus (Feb 6, 2014)

the guy is fishing for brown trout. What is the other one on the bottom about?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 6, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> the guy is fishing for brown trout. What is the other one on the bottom about?



Catch and release?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 6, 2014)

My guess about the one on the right bottom, is no drug use. It is a bit of a stretch. I really don't get the fishing one.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't take no SH**


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> My guess about the one on the right bottom, is no drug use. It is a bit of a stretch. I really don't get the fishing one.



It's a joke.


----------



## jojabri (Feb 6, 2014)

2nd row on the right = my daughter! I have no idea why she perches like that... it's weird but kinda funny


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's gotta be from a Sochi hotel...


----------



## jswordy (Feb 6, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's gotta be from a Sochi hotel...



No, this photo was taken yesterday by a friend of mine in Chicago Illinois. Seriously.


----------



## dlriggins (Feb 8, 2014)

They have obviously banned the classic upper decker.
I enjoy a little toilet humor lol


----------

